# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  Αποπροσωποποίηση;/ κατάθλιψη;/ τι απ' όλα;

## dcdvag

Καλημέρα.
Ένα βήμα πριν επισκεφθώ κάποιον ψυχίατρο αποφάσισα να γράψω στο φόρουμ, βλέποντας πως μοιράζεστε όμορφα τις σκέψεις σας και υπάρχει ουσιαστική βοήθεια και αλληλουποστήριξη. Γενικά έχω περάσει πολλά με τον εαυτό μου. Πραγματικά ευτυχισμένος έχω νιώσει ελάχιστες στιγμές στη ζωή μου, άσχετα από αν όλα γύρω μου ήταν ιδανικά... Ενώ, θεωρητικά, οι αντικειμενικές συνθήκες γύρω μου (σχέση, δουλειά, σπίτι) ήταν πάντα μια χαρά, όλα έμοιαζαν και μοιάζουν δύσκολα για μένα σε επίπεδο διάθεσης... Η ροπή μου προς τη μελαγχολία ήταν πάντα πολύ μεγάλη. Έχοντας "αποφοιτήσει" από 5 χρόνια ψυχοθεραπείας, μετά από κάποιες κρίσεις πανικού που ήρθαν στη ζωή μου και με φόβισαν αρκετά, και θεωρώντας πως πλέον "'εχω πάρει τη ζωή στα χέρια μου", ήρθε ένα κύμα ακόμα μεγαλύτερο για να με παρασύρει. Ξεκίνησε σε μία φάση, όπου όπως είπα και πριν όλα έμοιζαν "τακτοποιημένα". Η δουλειά μου πήγαινε αρκετά καλά, η γάμος μου ακόμα καλύτερα και οι κρίσεις πανικού είχαν εδώ και χρόνια εξαφανιστεί. Γενικά ένιωθα πως είχα τον έλεγχο και πως από εδώ και πέρα, δύσκολα θα "ξαναέπεφτα". Ένα βράδυ που καθόμασταν στον καναπέ και βλέπαμε τηλεόραση ένιωσα πως "διαχωρίζομαι" από τον εαυτό μου. Στην αρχή κοίταξα το χέρι μου, έχοντας την αίσθηση πως "δεν μου ανήκει". Μέρα με τη μέρα, η κατάσταση επιδεινωνόταν. Πήγαινα στη δουλειά και δεν μπορούσα να συγκεντρωθώ με τίποτα. Ένιωθα συνέχεια σαν "ήμουν αλλού". Σαν "εγώ" να είχα φύγει, αλλά το σώμα μου, η ομιλία μου, η παρουσία μου να εξακολυθούσε να είναι εκεί. Άκουγα και παρατηρούσα τη φωνή μου την ώρα που μιλούσα. Ένιωθα σαν εξωτερικός παρατηρητής του εαυτού μου, έβλεπα τη ζωή μου σαν μία ταινία. Πολλές φορές ένιωθα πως ήμουν ικανός (σχεδόν για αστείο) να αρχίσω να λέω άλλα ντ'άλλων, ή να σταματήσω να μιλάω την ώρα που εξηγούσα κάτι σε κάποιον. Γενικά μου είχε πάει "να", που λέμε... Είχα αρχίσει να φοβάμαι πως τα χάνω. "Αυτό" το πράγμα, ερχόταν και έφευγε στη διάρκεια της ημέρας, ενώ γενικά ένιωθα πως ήμουνα στι 0, πως έχω χάσει επαφή με τα συναισθήματά μου εντελώς, πως τίποτα δεν είχα καταφέρει μέσω της ψυχοθεραπείας. Γενικά η διάθεσή μου ήταν και εξακολουθεί να είναι άσχημη, γεμάτη δυσάρεστες σκέψεις... Βασικό χρακτηριστικό ήταν επίσης η τεράστια έλλειψη συγκέντρωσης (είτε όταν κάποιος μου μιλούσε, είτε διάβαζα, είτε έβλεπα τηλεόραση), όπως επίσης και μία γενικότερη ατονία, απίστευτη νύστα, διάθεση να "κουκουλωθώ" στο κρεβάτι μου. Τότε ήταν που πήρα και την απόφαση σε μία μέρα να παραιτηθώ από την φαινομενικά "πολύ καλή" δουλειά μου, θεωρώντας πως αυτή ήταν η αιτία για οσα μου συνέβαιναν (το ανταγωνιστικό περιβάλλον, η έλλειψη ουσιαστικής προσφοράς, κ.λπ). 
Αντί να νιώσω ξαλαφρωμένος πέρασα ένα καλοκαίρι κόλαση, γεμάτος άγχος για την τόσο παρορμητική απόφαση που πήρα και για το πως θα τα βγάζαμε πέρα στη συνέχεια... Τότε ήταν που επισκέφθηκα και πάλι τον ψυχολόγο μου, όπου σε μία συνεδρία που με κόπο προσπαθούσα να τον παρακολουθήσω (ήμουν τελείως "αλλού"), μου είπε πως μάλλον πάσχω από κατάθλιψη και πως μου θα μου συνιστούσε να δω έναν ψυχίατρο και πιθανόν να πάρω κάποια φαρμακευτική αγωγή. Στο άκουσμα και μονο του ψυχίατρου και των φαρμάκων φρίκαρα και αποφάσισα να πάω σε ένα γνωστό μου νευρολόγο ομοιοπαθητικό, που θεώρησα πως θα με βοβθούσε με πιο "φυσικό" τρόπο. Ο γνωστός μου μου είπε πως μάλλον έχω πάθει κάποια νευρική διαταραχή και ξεκίνησα θεραπεία με ομοιοπαθητικά. Εν τω μεταξύ τα συμπτώματα δεν υποχωρούσαν καθόλου, εξακολουθούσα να νιώθω "ξένος" προς τον εαυτό μου, σαν να έχω φύγει, σαν να είμαι συνέχεια αλλού... Άρχισα μανιωδώς να ψάχνω στο ιντερνετ για διάφορες ψυχικές διαταραχές (κλασική αντίδραση πανικού...) και ανακάλυψα μία διαταραχή που ονομάζεται "αποπροσωποποίηση" και που περιέγραφε την ίδια συμπτωματολογία με τη δική μου. Μίλησα στον ομοιοπαθητικό μου για αυτό και μου είπε πως σίγουρα δεν πάσχω από κάτι τέτοιο και πως αν έκανα λίγη υπομονή, με την ομοιοπαθητική τα συμπτώματα θα υποχωρούσαν με τον καιρό. Ακόμα λοιπόν υπομονή κάνω. Πάει 1,5 χρόνος τώρα που νιώθω πως "έχασα τον εαυτό μου" και που με κόπο προσπαθώ να λειτουργήσω στην καθημερινότητά μου. (Ευτυχώς με νέα μου δουλειά τα πράγματα σχετικά καλά). Είμαι σε μία φάση που άλλες φορές λέω στον εαυτό μου "μη μασάς ρε - θα τα καταφέρεις και θα το ξεπεράσεις μόνος σου" και άλλες που νιώθω εντελώς αβοήθητος και πως κανένας δεν μπορεί να με καταλάβει πραγματικά... Έχω αρχίσει να σκέφτομαι μπας και τελικά επισκεφθώ έναν ψυχίατρο/ αν και εξακολουθεί να με φρικάρει η ιδέα των φαρμάκων. Ας με συγχωρέσετε για τον παραπάνω ...χείμαρο, αλλά θα μου ήταν εξαιρετικά χρήσιμο αν κάποιος έχει κάτι να με συμβουλεύσει στην παρούσα φάση. Να είστε όλοι καλά.

----------


## melene

γεια σου φιλε μου.
νομιζω εισαι λιγο προκατηλλημενος με τους ψυχιατρους και τα φαρμακα.γιατι αυτο?
ναι μεν αποτελει ταμπου,δε λεω,βοηθαει ομως και στην πραγματικοτητα δεν ειναι τιποτα παραπανω απο εναν γιατρο.αλλοι παιρνουν χαπια για την πιεση,αλλη για τον θυρεοειδη γιατι τετοια αρνηση να πας?μονο να σε ανακουφισει μπορει..μπορω αν θες να σου συστησω τον δικο μου ψυχιατρο με u2u σκεψου το..
καλο θα ηταν να πας και αν κρινεις οτι χαπια δεν σου χρειαζονται που εδω που τα λεμε δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να σου γραψει και ο ψυχιατρος αν θες δεν τα παιρνεις..μια επισκεψη δεν αποτελει δεσμευση..

----------


## σεϊτα3

dcdvag

μπορεις λιγο να \" ανοιξεις \" αυτο που περιγραφεις \" αποπροσωποιηση\" ;
επειδη το εχεις ψαξει οπως λες δωσε λιγο περισσοτερες λεπτομερειες.

----------


## agkat

καλησπέρα φιλε και καλως ήρθες!
από την -αρκετά λεπτομερή ομολογώ- περιγραφή τόσο των αρχικών συμπτωμάτων (κρίσεις) όσο και της μετέπειτα αποπροσωποίησης (την οποία περιγράφεις με την κλασική της συμπτωματολογία) θα σε συμβούλευα να πήγαινες σε ένα ψυχίατρο να το συζητήσεις. 
αυτός θα μπορέσει -μέσα από τις ερωτήσεις- να ξεχωρίσει συγκεκριμένα εάν πρόκειται για ¨αποπροσωποίηση¨ ή \" αποπραγματοποίηση\" αυτό που βίωσες.
Πιθανό να είναι δευτερεύουσα εκδήλωση κάποιας ήδη υπαρχουσας συναισθηματικής διαταραχής (π.χ κατάθλιψη) την οποία όμως και εσύ ο ίδιος αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι υπάρχει, έχοντας επίγνωση της κατάστασή σου.
είναι πάντως θετικό το γεγονός ότι μετά το ¨συμβάν¨ προσπάθησες να το ψάξεις και να μην το αφήσεις (άσχετα εάν προσωπικά διαφωνώ με την ομοιοπαθητική σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις)
όσον αφορά την διαστακτικότητά σου με τους ψυχιάτρους-φάρμακα καλό είναι να μην είμαστε απόλυτοι... πράγμα που θα το διαπιστώσεις και εσύ μετά από την επίσκεψη (εάν την κάνεις, που το ελπίζω)
εύχομαι ειλικρινά ό,τι καλύτερο (και περιμένουμε νέα σου!)

----------


## stil

καλησπερα και καλο μηνα. νομιζω πως εχω αποπροσωποποιηση εδω κ μερικους μηνες. θα ηθελα να επικοινωνησω με καποιους σχετικους με το θεμα

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by dcdvag_
> 
> 
> Είμαι σε μία φάση που άλλες φορές λέω στον εαυτό μου \"μη μασάς ρε - θα τα καταφέρεις και θα το ξεπεράσεις μόνος σου\" και άλλες που νιώθω εντελώς αβοήθητος και πως κανένας δεν μπορεί να με καταλάβει πραγματικά... Έχω αρχίσει να σκέφτομαι μπας και τελικά επισκεφθώ έναν ψυχίατρο/ αν και εξακολουθεί να με φρικάρει η ιδέα των φαρμάκων. Ας με συγχωρέσετε για τον παραπάνω ...χείμαρο, αλλά θα μου ήταν εξαιρετικά χρήσιμο αν κάποιος έχει κάτι να με συμβουλεύσει στην παρούσα φάση. Να είστε όλοι καλά.


Δε μπορώ να καταλάβω dcdvag γιατί τόσο παίδεμα για μια προκατάληψη!
Είσαι σε μια κατάσταση εδώ και καιρό που δε μπορείς καν να προσδιορίσεις.Ψάχνεις στο ιντερνετ,προσπαθείς να βγαλεις άκρη ενώ θα μπορούσες να απευθυνθείς στο μόνο αρμόδιο-τον ψυχίατρο για να σου δώσει απαντήσεις και γνωμάτευση.

Αυτό από μόνο του σε μπερδεύει κι άλλο.Να μην ξέρεις τι έχεις,άρα και πως να το αντιμετωπίσεις κι απλά να υποθέτεις και να προσπαθείς να αφουγκραστεις τον εαυτό σου.

Επίσης,πολύ θετικό το γεγονός πως φαίνεται να έχεις ισχυρή θέληση και αποφασιστικότητα αλλά γιατί να μη μασάς και να τα καταφέρεις μόνος?γιατί να κολάς σε ταμπού σχετικά με τους ψυχιάτρους?
Πήγαινε σε έναν ψυχίατρο,να σου κάνει καταρχήν διάγνωση κι όσο για τη θεραπεία εσύ θα αποφασίσεις,δε θα σε πιέσει κανείς για φάρμακα αν δε θες.
Ζήτησέ του πληροφορίες σχετικά με τρόπους θεραπείας,αν κρίνονται απαραίτητα τα φάρμακα αν υπάρχουν εναλλακτικοί τρόποι π.χ.ψυχοθεραπεία,κρίνε μόνος σου τελικά το τι χρειάζεται να γίνει και επέλεξε.Αλλά στα τυφλά πως??? 
Προσωπικά έχω ακούσει πως μόνο οι ψυχίατροι έχουν την αρμοδιότητα να κάνουν διάγνωση,ούτε οι ψυχολόγοι καν.

----------


## Orion_22

file mu, molis tuxaia diavasa to thema pou eixes, (elpizo na mhn to exeis akoma) , kai dn mporeis na fantasteis poso se katalaveno..akrivos opos ta perigrafeis niotho k ego to teleutaio 5mhno peripou...k ola 3ekinhsan me mia krish panikou pou eixa pathei...eime sxetika mikros 19 xronon..alla exo to kako oti skeftomai para polu, ta uperanaluo ola kai mallon auto apo mono tou dhmiourgise tin aprosopopoihsh mu..!! ego th soy po me liga logia to provlima mu to opoio perikluete apo entono anxos,apesiodo3es skepseis k polu fovo gia to aurio! eixa kati zalades loipon molis gurisa apto spiti mu k phga sthn polh pou spoudazo k dn i3era apo ti eine...perpataga k nomiza oti vriskomai se karavi,kati san astatheia..perasan 5 meres k to afhna..alla mera me tin mera me trelene kai ginotan akoma xeirotero..anxonomuna k fovomuna..dn mporeis na fantasteis ti astheneies evelpa sto internet pou exoun san suptoma tin astatheia k tis zalades..apo sklhrinsh kata plakas ,ogko ston egefalo k ta xeirotera...dn ante3a pou les meta apo 5 meres k epatha krish panikou...to opoio eilikrina dn thelo na 3anaperaso pote ma pote sthn zoh mu!! htan oti xeirotero exo zhsei mexri tora..eniotha to kefali mu etoimo na ekragei enas entonos fovos les kai kati polu kako th sumvei ,tremulo k duspnoia...eixa frikarei teleios..dn 3ero pos alla mu kopse k phga sto mpanio k erixna nero sto prosopo mu k koitazomuna ston kathrefth legonas ''ti epathes re?'' ''hremise'' ''eise mia xara'' ''3ekola'' mexri pou eklapsa athela mu k meta apo ligo hremisa...dn 3ero pos kai gt..alla hremisa...k phga k koimithika...!gia na mhn sta polulogo phga thn epomenh mera sto nosokomeio ekana oles tis e3etaseis,aimatologikes,neurologo,orila kai ta sxetika..kai htan ola fusiologikotata..dn eixa tpt...alla oi zalades k h astatheia sunexizontan..vevaia afou me kathushxasan sto nosokomeio pio elafria astatheia eixa..alla paremene ekei kai to skeftomuna sunexeia..kathe proh pou 3upnaga me rotaga ''eise kala?'' ,me ton kairo arxisa na to 3exnao to thema tis zaladas alla me epiase mia tash na fovame mhpos dn eime kala apo ekeinh thn mera pou epatha tin krish panikou k mhpos 3anapeso k trelatho pali....ekei pou 3eperasa tis zalades k tlk ematha meta apo ligo kairo oti exo astigmatismo k muopia kai ekei ofeilontan oi zalades k h astatheia..hsuxasa teleios..alla eno mu eixan perasei oi zalades kai i3era ti eixa..ekeinh h mera pou epatha krish panikou me shmadepse polu entona...akolouthisan meres me athlies kai makarvies skepseis...kai meta apo 2 vdomades apto skhniko kai full uperanalushs sto mualo mu arxisa na niotho opos to perigrafeis esu...teleios 3enos,eniotha kenos..san na mhn uparxo st'alitheia san ola na eine ena oneiro ,ena psema...k nomiza pali oti dn hmun kala..epesa se metria katathlipsi arxisa na xano kila eno etroga sxedon kanonika...kai dn eixa diathesh gia tpt!ithela na guriso piso sto spiti mu!! dn ithela na meno monos mu pote ,ithela na peritrugirizome sunexeia apo atoma gia na 3exniemai kai na mhn skeftomai...!eutuxos uphrxan kai meres pou hmun kalutera kai mporo na po epoiikos ''xaroumenos'' alla dn hmun ego, dn eniotha ego...eixa alla3ei kai auto me fovize..sthn arxh elega pos eine logo tis enhlikioshs oles oi apotomes enalages sunaisthimaton...kai ekana to lathos na psaxno sto internet gia psuxikes diataraxes opos esu..k edine sumptoma tis sxizofreneias tin apoprosopohsh kai me ekane na fovame akoma pio polu...!!! eutuxos irthan xristugenna kai gurisa spiti mu..ekei gia kapoio logo ola e3afanisthkan,egine amesos kala.. eno ta skeftomun ola...dn me peirazan kai dn me enoxlusan..eniotha kai pali oti vriskomai mazi me ton eauto mu..eixa trelh diathesh olh mera..akoma k an dn ekana tpt to spoudeo..apla epeidh hmun sta palia gnorima merh me tous goneis mu k tous filous mu...!vevaia sto telos ton diakopon k 2 meres prin fugo..arxisa na fovame pali pos th guriso piso sthn polh pou spoudazo kai th me piasei 3ana olo auto...k pali logo entonu fovou eniotha 3enos,dn eniotha ego...k gurizo piso alla telika htan pio normal katastash ap'oti nomiza..anxonomun men..alla mu eixe kanei kalo 2 vdomades spiti mu k hmun pio psuxraimos..vevaia me to pou gurisa eixa e3etastikh k to anxos fountose 3ana, o fovos dipla mu sunexeia, k pali to idio aisthima,apesio aisthima apo3enoseis..kai pali eniotha oti to kefali mu gemizei me skepseis k oti ein etoimo na ekragei..alla eftixos dn afhsa ton eauto mu na pathei 3ana krish panikou...!! alla3a amesos sto spiti mu ta epipla gia na mhn mu thumizei ta palia...kai mporo na po pos voithise...entometa3u to orario tou upnou mu htan k eine aptis 6-8 to proi mexri tis 4-5 to apogeuma kai 3ero oti ephreazei polu auto sthn katathlipsi....alla dn mporo na to all3o exo prospathisei..!telos panton...thelo na sou po oti se niotho apoluta..kai fovame kai go na pao se psuxiatro..enoeite pos dn exo milhsei se goneis gt th trelathoun...k dn thelo na tous anhshxuso...!!pantos uparxoun meres pou 3upnao kai eime komple niotho uperoxa kai meres pou eime skata..h pou 3upnao komple kai kata tin diarkeia ama arxiso na skeftomai pali me rixno...kai eno 3ero oti to na skeftomai oti skeftomai (auto eine pou kano dusthxos sunexeia, dld afhgoume ston eauto mu auta pou zo..eine periergo na to e3hghso...k mu fenete k paranoiko kai me tromazei...) me rixnei sunexeia.. sunexizo na to kano..mono otan eime me parea 3exnieme teleios...3anaerxomai sthn pragmatikothta merikos kai pernao kala...alla eilikrina dn antexo allo na skeftomai...exo varethei na niotho mia ''kala'' kai mia san 3enos..kai na pefto se merikh katathlipsh....dn 3ero ti na kano...oti sumvoulh exeis na mu doseis th eine polu xrhsimh..gt eilikrina fovame polu gia to pou mporei na katalh3o , euxaristo..kai sugnomh an kourasa me to megalo keimeno..alla ta eipa oso pio sunoptika mporousa... !

----------


## elli1

Κι εγώ έχω κατάθλιψη, τα φάρμακα θα σε κάνουν καλά, εγώ μόλις τα σταμάτησα υποτροπίασα..κάθε περιπτωση δεν είναι η ίδια βέβαια....εσύ μπορει να τα πάρεις και να μη σου ξαναχρειαστούν. Μη φοβάσαι δε παθαίνεις τίποτα, κι εγω φοβόμουν ομως..δε πήγαινε άλλο η κατάσταση, έπρεπε να γίνω καλά για τα παιδιά μου!!! Δε μπορούσα ούτε τα βασικά να τους προσφέρω. Αργουν να δράσουν τα φάρμακα, αλλά μετά έγινα ποιό καλά απο πρίν!...Ελπίζω να συνέρθω πάλι και δε τα αφήνω....απο βδομάδα αρχίζω και ψυχολόγο να δω τι φταιει.....αλλα μάλλον ξερω..μετακόμησα σε χωριό κι έτσι τη πάτισα. Να εισαι καλά, περαστικά σου

----------


## stefanos14587

αυτα που περιγραφεις ειναι "αποπροσωποποιηση". ετσι νομιζω δηλαδη. η καταθλιψη που κολλαει;;
ποσο χρονων εισαι;
τι κανεις στη ζωη σου τωρα; εχεις ενδιαφεροντα; πως περνας το χρονο σου; εχεις σχεση; κανεις σεξ;
στην τηλεοραση τι βλεπεις; εχει και αυτο σημασια. βλεπε προγραμματα που εχουν ενδιαφερον και σε κανουν να γελας και να περνας ευχαριστα. οχι ειδησεις και ηλιθια σιριαλ.

----------


## stefanos14587

τι αλλο νιωθεις περα απο αυτα που αναφερες;

----------

